
A Feature on Zoom Secretly Displayed Data from People’s LinkedIn Profiles - Nrbelex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/technology/zoom-linkedin-data.html
======
Nrbelex
Before anyone says this doesn't expose anything that's not already public:

>The system did not simply automate the manual process of one user looking up
the name of another participant on LinkedIn during a Zoom meeting. In tests
conducted last week, The Times found that even when a reporter signed in to a
Zoom meeting under pseudonyms — “Anonymous” and “I am not here” — the data-
mining tool was able to instantly match him to his LinkedIn profile. In doing
so, Zoom disclosed the reporter’s real name to another user, overriding his
efforts to keep it private.

------
noad
Delete your linkedin, facebook, and insta. That is the absolute bare minimum
you have to do in order to have any semblance of privacy left.

Linkedin used to be great before it became yet another monetized news feed.
Everything is converging to the same crap.

